# Happy Birthday Oldman



## Rider Rick (Mar 14, 2010)

Have a great birthday.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Oldman

Why do all my new posts have a black dot?


----------



## jpranch (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Oldman

"Oldman"? That could be a lot of us.  :lol:  Who are you talking about?


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Oldman

jpranch,

You're right, it could be alot of us!

But the oldman that I'm wishing a happy birthday is not that old but the user name he chose is oldman.

Rick


----------



## Mac (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday Oldman

I see lots of black dots...   Don't you?


----------

